# 99 F250 Diesel Trany Problem HELP!



## Kelsey (Dec 12, 2009)

Ok so first the ABS light comes on then the truck only has 1-2 and Rev.until you get up around 50 and let off the fuel then it will go 3-4 and works fine. Now there are no dash lights and the same problem it just doesn't want to go from 2-3 its throwing codes like 1-2 shift selenoid but that's it. Any help would be appreciated. It's a jasper trans with only 1000-1500 miles on it.


----------



## Gumpy52 (Nov 29, 2009)

Try cleaning or changing the rear axle ABS sensor. Ford uses the rear abs sensor for the transmissions shift points.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks! it seems to have corrected it's self. I changed the oil and drove it and it just kept getting better and now it's fine IDK I will try that if it does it again.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I like the look of your truck with that Blizzard.. You should start a thread with some pics in it..


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 12, 2009)

show-n-go;932826 said:


> I like the look of your truck with that Blizzard.. You should start a thread with some pics in it..


I will do that some time but for now here is some my uncle took Ken Brubaker http://blogs.fourwheeler.com/2/2151/ken-brubaker/index.html Scroll down to December 9


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 12, 2009)

ok it's doing it again only now on the 1-2 shift I have Codes 
po713 trans fluid temp sensor ckt. high input (I have a trany temp gauge and it never gets over 180)
po781 1-2 shift error
po732 gear two ratio error

If I floor it and let off it will shift but very annoying


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

jaspers have a good warranty, well over your 1500miles....id start at a jasper warranty center.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 12, 2009)

suzuki0702;935936 said:


> jaspers have a good warranty, well over your 1500miles....id start at a jasper warranty center.


Yes they do this is the fourth one in less than 40,000 miles! I just wish it would work or I could figure out what's going on. The original trany had over 200,000 on it when the converter went and I had the whole thing replaced.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

sounds like you have a pressure sensor that is hanging up. Maybe had debry in it. Did you flush the cooler when you put the new trans in it?


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 12, 2009)

It was put in at a Jasper authorized service center I don't know if they did I would hope so.

I think I got it narrowed down to a bad solenoid body $200 and I think I am just going to fix it myself since taking it to the pros is the only time I have had trouble with a repair. 

Thanks for the replies! I will let You know how it turns out.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

I would have to agree that the valve body would be what all those codes would have in common


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

We've given up on the aftermarket rebuilds and gone to a Ford Remanufactured 4R100 that's now offered in a beefed up version right from Ford. We were getting about 50,000 miles out of the original transmissions, then started the rebuilt thing - and they just were not hacking it. I don't think we've had a single problem with these remanufactured transmissions from Ford. The peace of mind is well worth the few extra bucks.


----------



## GB350 (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't know what the ford reman tranny's cost, but you might want to look in to
a trans from http://www.brianstruckshop.com/ They specialize in only ford transmissions and are pretty much bullet proof. A bit pricey but probably the last trans you would have to buy. Just a thought.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks! If I had it to do over again I would go with ATS http://www.atsdiesel.com/ats2/index.asp?


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

Go with Brian's Truck Shop over ATS, but I think your problem is in the wiring harness. 

Check the harness from the firewall to the trans.--especially near the hydraulic hoses going to your brake booster. That hose has been known to rub on the fenderwell and harnesses.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

First things first- CHANGE THE ABS SENSOR. I have seen it cause really strange sysptoms like erradic shifting and speedo failure. Might be the best $20 you will ever spend.

If replacement is necessary get the BTS transmission. Install the 6.0 cooler (required by BTS for warranty) and you will be in posession of a trans you can sell before you push the truck to the bone yard. If you maintain it, it is the last tranny you will buy for that truck, and maybe the next one!


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 12, 2009)

Does any one know about what a BTS trans would cost? I have another 99 with 215,000 miles that I am sure will need a tranny soon Thanks!


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 12, 2009)

veggin psd;943402 said:


> First things first- CHANGE THE ABS SENSOR. I have seen it cause really strange sysptoms like erradic shifting and speedo failure. Might be the best $20 you will ever spend.
> 
> If replacement is necessary get the BTS transmission. Install the 6.0 cooler (required by BTS for warranty) and you will be in posession of a trans you can sell before you push the truck to the bone yard. If you maintain it, it is the last tranny you will buy for that truck, and maybe the next one!


Thanks for the post! I don't have irradic shifting or anything wrong with the speedometer Second gear is just not there, the pcm tells it to shift but it's like second doesn't exsist. 
According to the scanner the shift solenoid is out so that's what I'm going to try. I hope it works!


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

The BTS will be about $4600-4800 with the cooler, fluid, and installation or shipping.


If you have bad wires, you will still have a shift solenoid error.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for the replies and I just wanted to let everyone know what the problem was. It was the wire harness that is part of the shift solenoid was bad so replacing that fixed it and everything works perfect again!!!


----------

